# Four Ringer: Crazy Ur quattro Laps Nordschleife on Public Day



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We hadn't planned on making two posts in a row (much less the same day) from Nordschleifenbilder.de but this car warrants the second post. We're not sure what to make of this very purposeful looking Audi that seems to be based on the Audi ur quattro. While doors, roof and hood appear stock the car's super wide bodywork would make even the legendary Sport quattro envious of their girth. If ever we've seen a B2 set up for tarmac and tackling road courses this one seems to be it. Check out more shots of the car on pp. 1, 11 and 12 of the German website's August 10 photo gallery. Thanks Audiblog.nl for the tip.

* More Here *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

wow..I'm not sure what to say about that...other than it must be quick judging from the smirk on the passengers face.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know. Puzzling right. I'm surprised we've never seen this car before. It's quite different.


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeaa this has seen quite a few forums now. I wonder when someone will drag him out of the woodwork? I'd definitely like to know more about the car...


----------

